# Invisible shields for Kindle 2



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Good day Friends,

This is my first post here. I got my first kindle ( Kindle 2) 4 days ago. And of course I love it. I have 3 queries and would be grateful if someone can answer them.

aa) Does anywhere here have experience with invisible shields sold by Zagg.com

http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/amazon-kindle-2-cases-screen-protectors-covers-skins-shields.php









Is it any good and worth investing in?? Does it really protect the kindle as they claim? Anyone has any experience with it?

bb) When I received the kindle 2 ( 4 days ago) , the kindle 2 came with a plastic sheet on top as original packing. At the risk of sounding dumb, may I know if we are supposed to remove it and just use the kindle 2 naked without this film? I am worried of scratching the screen! If we are supposed to remove it, is the screen safe? Any alternatives? Would The invisible shield be a viable alternative??

cc) If I go ahead to return my kindle 2 to Amazon ( to swap for a Amazon DX) would Amazon penalize me if the protective plastic film which came with the packing is already removed by me at time of sending it back??

Your advise would be very useful and thank you in advance. Its a great forum to be on.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

a.) I don't have experience with this, but it looks like it's just a clear plastic sheet. Personally, I like my Kindle pretty and would just buy a decalgirl skin and then buy a screen protector if you're so inclined.

b.) Yes, you remove this. I wouldn't worry at all about scratching the screen. I've had mine for 3 months with no film or anything and haven't had a single scratch. It gets little dust particles now and then, but I just use a microfiber cloth to wipe it off. Some people are more comfortable with a screen protector though.

c.) Amazon will not penalize you for removing the plastic film. As it has writing on it, you wouldn't be able to read with it on. As long as you return everything that came with the packaging, you'll be fine. Also keep in mind you have 30 days to return it if you wish.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Captain, welcome to KindleBoards.

Here is a link to one previous discussion on screen protectors.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4016.0.html

I actually purchased the Invisi-shield when it first came out. But the directions are kind of intimidating to me, so I have not put it on my Kindle. I do have a DecalGirl skin, but no screen protection at the moment.

A number of people have spoken highly of the Boxwave anti-glare screen protector:

Amazon Kindle ClearTouch Anti-Glare Screen Protector (Single Pack)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome Captain.  
The others have answered your questions, so I'll just say glad you joined the Boards.  You will find lots of useful (and sometimes not useful, but always fun) information here.  
Looking forward to reading more of your posts.
deb


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

A few people on the KindleKorner mailing list had huge problems putting theirs on. I think one or two said they got theirs on with a lot of patience and were happy with the results. Personally, I think the Zagg shields are ridiculously overpriced for a screen protector - even half off they're too expensive. I bought a boxwave screen shield instead [I think it was around $13] and have been happy with it. I wish I had a been slightly more patient and really gotten the screen 100% clean first, as I ended up getting some stuff (dust I guess) stuck on the bottom of the protector against the screen that are visible in the right light - and while I can pull the protector up and reposition it (tried it once - only got more stuff stuck to it) trying to get the dust/lint off the shield is fairly pointless. So, definitely recommended (and even with my 3 micro spots), but work in a clean environment and make sure the screen is completely clean!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

If you do go with Zagg's invisibleSHIELD, we have a 20% off code for KindleBoards members. Registered members can get that code here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3489.0.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Captain said:


> Good day Friends,
> 
> This is my first post here. I got my first kindle ( Kindle 2) 4 days ago. And of course I love it. I have 3 queries and would be grateful if someone can answer them.
> 
> ...


I have an invisible sheild for my touch screen of my cell phone. My family all have it. Some have the whole body invisible sheild for their cell phones. It helps avoid scratches and scuff marks. Like someone mentioned before DecalGirl offers more colorful skins, but if you are worried about scratching the screen a screen protecter is one way to care for it. I would also recommend a case, maybe. A bit pricy, but it annoys me when I have scratches on my screens especially on devices I use everyday.

Personally you could go with cheaper screen protectors. I mainly recommend this product for touchscreens as you would eventually get tiny scratch on the screen that over time.

Edit: Sorry about the youtube videos. I just posted them cuz they were the ones that I looked over when I was debating my own purchase. I deleted them.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, ok, not sure I like the blatant company sponsored commercials being posted on the board, but at least the Zagg prices are lower now (now down to just double Boxwave's price).  :\


----------



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear Friends,

Thank you for the warm welcome to the forum.

I am very thankful to tashab, lynninva, drenee, patrickb &Vegas_Asian.

Your answers help me take a decision on my dilemma.

I think I will NOT go for invisible shield but instead go for a screen protector from Boxwave - the Clear Touch Anti-glare screen protector.


----------



## Gretchen Z (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the Boxwave Clear Touch Anti-glare screen protector and love it! Can hardly tell it's there, and the added protection gives me piece of mind. They do cost a bit more than some of the other brands, but I feel they're worth it. (I ended up throwing another brand away after the first hour of use and ordering the ClearTouch)
Patrick's right about working in a clean environment to apply the screen protector; but just be sure to clean the screen really well before you start and work slowly. I bought a three pack to have a little wiggle room to get it wrong, and to have an extra one or two just in case. 
Lots of people don't see the need for screen protectors, and that may work for them. But you never know what'll happen. A blogger recently posted pics of his newly scratched screen, http://www.blogkindle.com , that would make my heart skip a beat! LOL
I believe it's better to be safe than sorry.

I also have a decalgirl skin... it adds some color and also helps to keep the device clean. As opposed to the screen protector, the skin was super easy to apply! 
While I have several covers I use them mainly when leaving home (I can just shove it in my purse and not worry about it), I prefer to read with the Kindle coverless. It's so light and comfortable!

Hope you enjoy your new toy! Which, in my experience, quickly becomes a necessity!
Welcome to the klub!


----------



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

I was going to purchase " Boxwave - the Clear Touch Anti-glare screen protector." through the Amazon website.

I was shocked to see so many negative reviews ( 1 out of 5) for the product.

Everyone complained that it is too expensive, chances of getting bubbles on the screen very high.

Chances of wasting money very high.

Looking for some more views on it, from people who have personally used it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=6222.0

Here's a review I found.
deb


----------

